# [Solved] Can't emerge splashutils

## The_P

Hello 

I can't emerge splashutils I get the following error

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CC      image.o
> 
>   CC      cmd.o
> ...

 

I'm using kernel 2.6.16-rc3-nitro1.Last edited by The_P on Sun Feb 26, 2006 1:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Phlogiston

just remove the following file from the work directory:

```

linux/include/linux/input.h
```

Good luck

Phlogiston

----------

## The_P

Thank you phlogiston. It worked.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *The_P wrote:*   

> Thank you phlogiston. It worked.

 

No problem, I'm glad that I could help you   :Cool: 

Could you please add [solved] to the title of the topic?

 :Razz: 

Phlogiston

----------

## The_P

Sorry I forget to add [solved] but I did it now.

Thanks for reminding me.

----------

## antares2001

What do I have to do exactly to solve that problem?

----------

## The_P

When you emerge the package then you get the error message like I posted. Then just delete the file which Phlogiston told and then merge again and it works.

----------

## garnie

exact same problem here and removing the 

```
linux/include/linux/input.h
```

file don't really seem as a option since it's pointing to /usr/src/linux

what else can be done ?

//Garnie

----------

## g0su

```
rm /usr/src/linux/include/linux/input.h
```

Thx a lot,  :Smile:  i was have this problem in  ~amd64.

Thx  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Suicidal

 *g0su wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rm /usr/src/linux/include/linux/input.h
> ```
> ...

 

You might want to re emerge your kernel if you did that or risk breaking everything that depends on input.h on your next compile. 

 *grep -r "include <linux/input.h>" /usr/src/linux wrote:*   

> /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/media/dsbr100.c:#include <linux/input.h>
> 
> /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/media/konicawc.c:#include <linux/input.h>
> 
> /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/input/keyspan_remote.c:#include <linux/input.h>
> ...

 

----------

## shrtckt

Thanks, corrected my problem also.   :Cool: 

----------

## Maleita

Thanks a lot ,i try install many times ans same bug,it is a Bug................

if happens with many people

----------

## cheater1034

deleting it is not what I'd consider the best way to do it  :Smile: 

I made a revision of my old overlay, works with gentoo-sources 2.6.16 , vanilla 2.6.16, no 2.6.16/17-rc*, and probally all/most other 2.6.16 kernels.

no.oldos.org/files/splashutils-overlay.tar.bz2

make sure you delete /usr/portage/distfiles/splashutils-lite* before continuing, as my splashutils-lite differs.

----------

